# New Suunto Mobile Apps are Launching



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

The app for the Suunto Fitness 3 is out. Suunto app


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

hmm that's basically (design) the sports-tracker app (that i also use)


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

likepend1 said:


> hmm that's basically (design) the sports-tracker app (that i also use)


Suunto purchased Sports Tracker some time ago. I don't what will happen with the old app.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

martowl said:


> The app for the Suunto Fitness 3 is out. Suunto app


When it says login with you existing Suunto mobile app, it doesn't mean you can use the Movescount account you have to create a new id, wish they offered more options than just Facebook, never use it

From the link above:

"If you are an existing Movescount user: Register with email (doesn't have to be the same as for Suunto Movescount. "

Registering it didn't have an option to select a username, but the confirmation email includes a user name which is assigned, name plus a number, also as it's a new account the profile info. from Movescount isn't there either, from a user experience and integration with existing services point of view this is not exactly a user friendly, seamless approach


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

" Suunto purchased Sports Tracker some time ago. I don't what will happen with the old app. "

just figured it out  had to use my sports-tracker ID to login (the movescount ID is not working (PTBC mentioned it already))

my moves don't show up on movescount & are not marked synced on the watch, hmmm.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

Mine is still stuck on pairing looking for the watch, though on the watch itself the display with daylight hours bar and sunset time they are now blank which has only happened before when I've done an update.
Turned bluetooth on and off, checked watch is connected, reset by holding the top button etc. and no luck


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

PTBC said:


> Mine is still stuck on pairing looking for the watch, though on the watch itself the display with daylight hours bar and sunset time they are now blank which has only happened before when I've done an update.
> Turned bluetooth on and off, checked watch is connected, reset by holding the top button etc. and no luck


did you 
1) remove watch from BT pairing (movescount app) & paired devices (on the watch)? 
/2) (not necessary @PTBC) uninstall movescount app
3) open new Suunto app and pair again?


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

likepend1 said:


> did you
> 1) remove watch from BT pairing (movescount app) & paired devices (on the watch)?
> 2) uninstall movescount app
> 3) open new Suunto app and pair again?


I'm at that point, wanted to keep movescount and not have to go all in to the new app, may not bother if I have to reset everything though

Unpairing the mobile app on the watch seemed to work, it popped up a passcode and asked to pair, that then failed pairing until I removed it from iOS bluetooth list, so step 2 can be skipped


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

PTBC said:


> I'm at that point, wanted to keep movescount and not have to go all in to the new app, may not bother if I have to reset everything though
> 
> Unpairing the mobile app on the watch seemed to work, it popped up a passcode and asked to pair, that then failed pairing until I removed it from iOS bluetooth list, so step 2 can be skipped


seems to be a little complicated at the moment:

1) Currently Suunto app is an optional service for Suunto Spartan owners, which can be enjoyed in parallel with Suunto Movescount. Currently nothing is changing in the current Suunto Movescount service.

2) The community in the Suunto app is made up of the Suunto community and the Sports Tracker community. Suunto and Sports Tracker are sister brands of Amer Sports and are collaborating to bring you Suunto app.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

PTBC said:


> I'm at that point, wanted to keep movescount and not have to go all in to the new app, may not bother if I have to reset everything though
> 
> Unpairing the mobile app on the watch seemed to work, it popped up a passcode and asked to pair, that then failed pairing until I removed it from iOS bluetooth list, so step 2 can be skipped


It is tricky keeping both apps and I can only speak to iOS.

1.Completely forget the device for the MC app.
2. Go into Settings/BT and forget the device
3. Install the new app, pair and get set up.
4. Force quit new app when the sync is done
5. Reinstall MC app and Pair with the Spartan
6. Sync with old MC app
7. Force quit old MC app
8. Launch new app and sync

To use on daily basis:
1. I let the new app run in the background and provide notifications.
2. Sync with new app will NOT sync to MC or anything on MC
3. Force quit new app.
4. Launch old MC app and sync. Add tags, etc
5. Force quit old MC app.
6 Launch new app and Sync.

This is working for me but according to the forums not necessarily working for all. I am running the latest iOS and have an iPhoneX. Using this setup I do not need to sync with a cable. As an alternative syncing with the cable will sync to MC. At this time the new app and MC are not connected but that is coming. I do not know when.


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

PTBC said:


> Mine is still stuck on pairing looking for the watch, though on the watch itself the display with daylight hours bar and sunset time they are now blank which has only happened before when I've done an update.
> Turned bluetooth on and off, checked watch is connected, reset by holding the top button etc. and no luck


Watch cannot be paired to the suunto and MC at the same time, so you need to decide which one you prefer


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

slashas said:


> Watch cannot be paired to the suunto and MC at the same time, so you need to decide which one you prefer


1) Currently Suunto app is an optional service for Suunto Spartan owners, which can be enjoyed in parallel with Suunto Movescount. Currently nothing is changing in the current Suunto Movescount service.

They maybe should have just rolled this out for Fitness and left Spartan until they had sorted out sync issues and running it with movescount, at the moment it's a bit complicated, while the above statement is strictly true it's not straightforward
Seems like multiple sensor issue extends to the mobile app


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

PTBC said:


> They maybe should have just rolled this out for Fitness and left Spartan until they had sorted out sync issues and running it with movescount, at the moment it's a bit complicated.
> Seems like multiple sensor issue extends to the mobile app


It is working with regular spartan, I am in this beta stuff from February


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

slashas said:


> It is working with regular spartan, I am in this beta stuff from February


It was more a comment that the integration with movescount (based on the statement from Suunto that this is an optional extra that can be run in parallel) is not as seamless as it could be rather than it didn't work. Migration to a new platform is always a balance around what point you want to move people over, when you can make it as pain free for them as possible and how to deal with legacy data (and lots of other factors I'm sure)

It's a definite improvement over movescount app though, much better view of metrics, much more similar to something like Strava than the current app, if it synced to Movescount on the backend and used same login/id as movescount it would be better though


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

slashas said:


> Watch cannot be paired to the suunto and MC at the same time, so you need to decide which one you prefer


I am paired for both but only leave one app running in the background and force quit the other app.

I have been in the beta for some time, since October or November. The app for Spartans is clearly under development. The upsides for now are for me:

1. Complete and total offline syncing

2. Route planning and synchronization

These are two big and useful features. If you want some of the new features of the app, use it. Otherwise, don't. Until the app has all of the intended functions or close to it, uploads to MC will likely not be enabled. This is more a safety feature so no one loses moves. Yes it is a hassle and a bit complicated but not bad for me.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

martowl said:


> I am paired for both but only leave one app running in the background and force quit the other app.
> 
> I have been in the beta for some time, since October or November. The app for Spartans is clearly under development. The upsides for now are for me:
> 
> ...


Same for me, I run both at the same time, but when I want to use the Suunto App, I force close Movescount, and just the opposite if I want to use Movescount. If I didn't want to use Rungap to move the activities to Strava, I'd not even use Movescount, as it now integrates with Apple Health, and I get credit for the activities in there.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

Went to update the profile information and noticed some of it has been updated, must read it from the watch when it syncs the first time


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

sb029111 said:


> Same for me, I run both at the same time, but when I want to use the Suunto App, I force close Movescount, and just the opposite if I want to use Movescount. If I didn't want to use Rungap to move the activities to Strava, I'd not even use Movescount, as it now integrates with Apple Health, and I get credit for the activities in there.


Keep in mind that this workaround seems only to work on iOS


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

martowl said:


> 2. Route planning and synchronization


Created a route on the app...couple of points I noticed, though I may have overlooked something

1. No option to close a route if it's out and back or circular
2. It copies new routes to watch, but doesn't sync the routes already on the watch back to app, so no creating a route online in MC and then having it in the app to edit on the fly
3. No waypoints option, just start/end route points; though it does seem to remember where you set the next point (clicked? does that work for touchscreen) on the map, not sure if it's saving them as waypoints


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

PTBC said:


> Created a route on the app...couple of points I noticed, though I may have overlooked something
> 
> 1. No option to close a route if it's out and back or circular
> 2. It copies new routes to watch, but doesn't sync the routes already on the watch back to app, so no creating a route online in MC and then having it in the app to edit on the fly
> 3. No waypoints option, just start/end route points; though it does seem to remember where you set the next point (clicked? does that work for touchscreen) on the map, not sure if it's saving them as waypoints


Check on this for me....I have reported it as a bug and not yet fixed. The route works but the altitude profile on the watch is flat, it does not transfer.

I have not found a way to implement waypoints.

No route closing but you can simply retrace the route back and it will be drawn.

There is no connection with MC so MC routes and new app routes are separate and isolated, you are correct. Sure is nice to pull up the heatmap in a new place, draw a route and sync immediately before heading out the door. Did this in Chicago last week.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

martowl said:


> Check on this for me....I have reported it as a bug and not yet fixed. The route works but the altitude profile on the watch is flat, it does not transfer.
> 
> I have not found a way to implement waypoints.
> 
> ...


Looked and can't see a altitude profile either, ascent/descent metrics for the route show as zero so it's not copying any altitude info over at all

Edit-logged into sports tracker website, the ID I created for the mobile app worked there, and the routes show up but the estimate had no values and just text/symbols and there was no altitude info or option to show it, going into edit it created an estimate (apparently it thinks I can run 14km in 29minutes) but other than bigger screen doesn't seem to be any more functionality than on the app


----------



## RobMontgomery (Apr 26, 2018)

I hope it connects to Movescount at some point. Either that or Movescount goes away and Suunto app has an online version. 

For now, I use rungap as a workaround to share. The Suunto App is the same login as Sports-Tracker and it syncs automatically. So in rungap on iOS, I connect my Movescount and Sports-Tracker account and have both set to automatically pull in new activities. I've also connected Strava. So when I use the new Suunto app, all I have to do is go into rungap, it pulls the activity through Sports-Tracker, then I share it to both Movescount and Strava (or I suppose just doing Movescount would work as it would then push to Strava). But I'm all over the place, so I also share to Garmin Connect and Runkeeper through rungap. Pretty easy since the new Suunto app syncs automatically with Sports-Tracker. Apologies if this has already been mentioned here, but figured it could help someone who has an iPhone (or iPad or whatever).


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

RobMontgomery said:


> I hope it connects to Movescount at some point. Either that or Movescount goes away and Suunto app has an online version.
> 
> For now, I use rungap as a workaround to share. The Suunto App is the same login as Sports-Tracker and it syncs automatically. So in rungap on iOS, I connect my Movescount and Sports-Tracker account and have both set to automatically pull in new activities. I've also connected Strava. So when I use the new Suunto app, all I have to do is go into rungap, it pulls the activity through Sports-Tracker, then I share it to both Movescount and Strava (or I suppose just doing Movescount would work as it would then push to Strava). But I'm all over the place, so I also share to Garmin Connect and Runkeeper through rungap. Pretty easy since the new Suunto app syncs automatically with Sports-Tracker. Apologies if this has already been mentioned here, but figured it could help someone who has an iPhone (or iPad or whatever).


There is a future plan to connect to MC but probably more like MC app connects to Strava where the data are imported as opposed to direct communication.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

PTBC said:


> Looked and can't see a altitude profile either, ascent/descent metrics for the route show as zero so it's not copying any altitude info over at all
> 
> Edit-logged into sports tracker website, the ID I created for the mobile app worked there, and the routes show up but the estimate had no values and just text/symbols and there was no altitude info or option to show it, going into edit it created an estimate (apparently it thinks I can run 14km in 29minutes) but other than bigger screen doesn't seem to be any more functionality than on the app


You might want to think about joining the beta test for the Spartan app. Lots of good going on there and you would have access to new features prior to general release.


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

Can anyone sign up or is it invite only?



martowl said:


> You might want to think about joining the beta test for the Spartan app. Lots of good going on there and you would have access to new features prior to general release.


----------



## sb029111 (Mar 7, 2017)

scarrz said:


> Can anyone sign up or is it invite only?


It's through invite, but to get an invite, you only need to ask. They'll send you a link a day or so later. I don't have the link at hand right now for the request, but it's easy enough to find on the suunto site.


----------



## scarrz (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks!



sb029111 said:


> It's through invite, but to get an invite, you only need to ask. They'll send you a link a day or so later. I don't have the link at hand right now for the request, but it's easy enough to find on the suunto site.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

sb029111 said:


> It's through invite, but to get an invite, you only need to ask. They'll send you a link a day or so later. I don't have the link at hand right now for the request, but it's easy enough to find on the suunto site.


I signed up, it's fairly straightforward and took a day from submitting nad getting the link, you have to install the Testflight app on iOS and it will replace the existing app with the beta


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

I quite like the "sports-tracker" app, now just connect MC and ST and we're golden. The sync from watch to ST works flawlessly.

Oh and add phone notification forwarding to ST, then I can ditch the movescount mobile app.


----------



## TmanIsHere (Feb 11, 2014)

Do they have app for syncing to Strava on the new mobile app?


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

TmanIsHere said:


> Do they have app for syncing to Strava on the new mobile app?


Not yet
I must be the only one here that doesn't use Strava. I used to, but too many social platforms. Strava does a poor job anyway, removing pauses, etc.


----------



## TmanIsHere (Feb 11, 2014)

martowl said:


> Not yet
> I must be the only one here that doesn't use Strava. I used to, but too many social platforms. Strava does a poor job anyway, removing pauses, etc.


True. It is probably the easiest app to use among of all the apps. I use it as a social app and it fits my needs.


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

martowl said:


> Not yet
> I must be the only one here that doesn't use Strava. I used to, but too many social platforms. Strava does a poor job anyway, removing pauses, etc.


Another Strava-less user here. Movescount works for me with an occasional video and route publishing to other social platforms.
Again, if Suunto upgrades the ex-Sports Tracker app with syncing to Movescount and pushes phone notifications to the watch, I will be very happy. The Suunto Mobile app is very slow and a lot of times fails to sync completely, plus the ex-Sports Tracker app looks great, is snappy and looks great ... oh, did I mention it looks great.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

Jaka83 said:


> Another Strava-less user here. Movescount works for me with an occasional video and route publishing to other social platforms.
> Again, if Suunto upgrades the ex-Sports Tracker app with syncing to Movescount and pushes phone notifications to the watch, I will be very happy. The Suunto Mobile app is very slow and a lot of times fails to sync completely, plus the ex-Sports Tracker app looks great, is snappy and looks great ... oh, did I mention it looks great.


Definitely, it ticks a lot of the boxes in giving much more information in a clear and concise way on the mobile app (splits, HR zone layout), I don't think I have looked at Strava since I loaded the new app


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Jaka83 said:


> Another Strava-less user here. Movescount works for me with an occasional video and route publishing to other social platforms.
> Again, if Suunto upgrades the ex-Sports Tracker app with syncing to Movescount and pushes phone notifications to the watch, I will be very happy. The Suunto Mobile app is very slow and a lot of times fails to sync completely, plus the ex-Sports Tracker app looks great, is snappy and looks great ... oh, did I mention it looks great.


You have an Android phone? On iOS notifications are pushed and routes sync. I have been told by Dimitrios (in the forum) that the app will sync to Movescount but it will be more like sending data to Strava. My thinking is that it will be a one way data send to Movescount, not a two way sync.


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Yep, Android. I sorted the sync out (kinda) - I sync my watch with MC (mobile or via cable), then I connected my MC account with the ST account in MC settings, that way all the moves get pushed to ST and I can view them on my phone or in a desktop browser. Nothing new there and it functions like pushing moves to Strava.
This kinda defeats the purpose of having a fast syncing ST app on the phone, but for reviewing moves on the go it is still way better than the MC app. I noticed that not all the data gets interpreted equally when syncing directly from watch to ST or pushing MC moves to ST ... sometimes the distance is a bit off, other times the duration is different, most of the time the ascent data is missing and so on.
One thing ST does better is "smoothing out" the GPS data. I have a cycling move on MC where at one point GPS jumped from Europe to the middle of the Pacific for a single point and when I synced that to ST, that anomaly got filtered out.

An ideal scenario would be if they could merge the fast syncing of the ST mobile app and clean display of data with the functionality of the MC mobile app - I'm talking about the sync to MC, video summary of the route, notification display, etc..

@martowl
Are you sure your notifications don't still get pushed to your phone via the MC app? Did you try uninstalling MC from your phone and not just killing the app and see if the notifications still get to your watch? On Android there is a notification setting in the ST app, but it is used for notifying you when there's a new follower or new move from a person you follow ... nothing regarding app notifications and choosing what gets pushed to your watch.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Jaka83 said:


> @martowl
> Are you sure your notifications don't still get pushed to your phone via the MC app? Did you try uninstalling MC from your phone and not just killing the app and see if the notifications still get to your watch? On Android there is a notification setting in the ST app, but it is used for notifying you when there's a new follower or new move from a person you follow ... nothing regarding app notifications and choosing what gets pushed to your watch.


iOS has a centralized notification center. I did not have the MC app on the phone until recently. Notifications are working perfectly with the beta app for iOS. The values on the watch and the App for moves differ, particularly elevation data. Apparently the app calculates elevation changes differently than the MC app and it is not trivial for the developers to fix. Jokku from Suunto had a long post about this, you can find it on the app forum.


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, an app has to produce a notification, then it gets to the phone's "notification center", I don't think there is a difference there comparing iOS and Android. The only difference is that the settings layer for apps is centralized in the settings app on iOS and in Android every app has it's own settings within the app.
But if you didn't have MC installed and still got notifications pushed to the watch, then the iOS version of the app is clearly ahead of the Android one in development. 

I was talking about these settings in the MC app and how there is no option to set which notifications get pushed to the watch from the ST app on Android.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Jaka83 said:


> Well, an app has to produce a notification, then it gets to the phone's "notification center", I don't think there is a difference there comparing iOS and Android. The only difference is that the settings layer for apps is centralized in the settings app on iOS and in Android every app has it's own settings within the app.
> But if you didn't have MC installed and still got notifications pushed to the watch, then the iOS version of the app is clearly ahead of the Android one in development.
> 
> I was talking about these settings in the MC app and how there is no option to set which notifications get pushed to the watch from the ST app on Android.


Ahhh, I misunderstood, within the app in iOS there are several notifications that can be selected to push.


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

The only settings for notifications in the ST app on Android are these ...







And with these you have no control over what gets sent to your watch screen like in the MC app where you can control each type of notification. For example, if I don't want call notifications on my watch, I can turn that part off. In the ST app there is no option for that in the Android app so far.

I'm not saying it has to be there right away, just saying what functionality I am missing in the app.

I just tested this again and it looks like the ST app asks to push all notifications from phone to watch at the start of a fresh install and pair, but nothing gets from the phone to the watch regarding notifications - maybe just the ST app notifications, but I can't test that because nobody likes my activities.


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

This new app is full of bugs.

1. The account name is from ST and not from Movescount ( I can live with that)
2. Suunto APP sync all moves immediately, but after sync my watch with Movescount I get everything duplicated.
3. Ascent calculation is wrong in Suunto APP

Duplicated move 1








Duplicated move 2








Correct data from Movescount








Wrong data from Suunto App


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Duplicates come from having Sports Tracker connected with Movescount in Movescount settings (WEB). Disable that and sync the watch through your phone with the ST app and use either a cable on phone to sync Movescount. That is how I do it now and I don't get duplicates.
Bummer that the ST app doesn't know how to read barometer data yet and asc/dsc data gets read through the GPX which is usually wrong, also there is some other filtering going on which needs to be unified for MC and ST for both apps to display the same data.

A lot of work to do in the backend. The frontend looks great tho.


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

Could someone please explain the differences among the Movescount iOS app and SUUNTO iOS app? I would appreciate it!


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

zvojan said:


> This new app is full of bugs.
> 
> 1. The account name is from ST and not from Movescount ( I can live with that)
> 2. Suunto APP sync all moves immediately, but after sync my watch with Movescount I get everything duplicated.
> 3. Ascent calculation is wrong in Suunto APP


Suunto app is beta for ALL but S3F. So bugs are being worked on, if you want to help join the beta forum and provide constructive feedback.
The duplication may be occurring because you have a Sportstracker account linked on MC. The Suunto app and MC are not connected yet so no transfer from Suunto app and MC. This is coming but not yet implemented.


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

Correction suunto app is live for s3f, spartan line and s9 even listed in s9 spec sheet as supported.


----------



## renton82 (Dec 31, 2017)

slashas said:


> Correction suunto app is live for s3f, spartan line and s9 even listed in s9 spec sheet as supported.


Where can I find it? Which version is it?


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

slashas said:


> Correction suunto app is live for s3f, spartan line and s9 even listed in s9 spec sheet as supported.


It is live but as explained on the Suunto website and on the beta forum and by Dimitrios it is not fully implemented for any watch except S3F. You can argue semantics here but those are the facts. Please don't tell folks that all features are implemented for Spartans. Suunto may not be as clear about that as they should be but in multiple places they say not all features are ready yet on the Suunto app.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

renton82 said:


> slashas said:
> 
> 
> > Correction suunto app is live for s3f, spartan line and s9 even listed in s9 spec sheet as supported.
> ...


Join the beta test to get the latest. While the Suunto app is compatible with S9 it is not complete and is a work in progress. This is clearly stated by Suunto in the forum.


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

martowl said:


> It is live but as explained on the Suunto website and on the beta forum and by Dimitrios it is not fully implemented for any watch except S3F. You can argue semantics here but those are the facts. Please don't tell folks that all features are implemented for Spartans. Suunto may not be as clear about that as they should be but in multiple places they say not all features are ready yet on the Suunto app.


But you cannot state blindly that it is in beta state when it is in official App Store and google play  feature set and etc is other topic.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

slashas said:


> But you cannot state blindly that it is in beta state when it is in official App Store and google play  feature set and etc is other topic.


It is official for S3F so you cannot state blindly that the app is complete either, just the other side of the argument. I will add again that in several places Suunto states the app is not complete for Spartans or S9. What is the app Official for? S3F.....Sorry but I disagree with your view and we can agree to disagree.


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

martowl said:


> It is official for S3F so you cannot state blindly that the app is complete either, just the other side of the argument. I will add again that in several places Suunto states the app is not complete for Spartans or S9. What is the app Official for? S3F.....Sorry but I disagree with your view and we can agree to disagree.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

slashas said:


>


Are you arguing over a word??? So, it is compatible, it works. I am not getting elevation problems with my S9 and the Suunto app. Does it connect to Movescount yet? No. Does is allow you to changes Sports Modes in mobile yet? No. Can you load routes from the app into the watch? Yes. Does the app automatically sync with the S9? Yes. Are autolaps and manual laps displayed in the Suunto app? No. Does the app sync sleep, steps, recovery time, EPOC, calories? Yes. Does the app sync Training Plans or Planned Moves? No.
It IS compatible, the app is not done and in beta for all but S3F. Suunto is very clear on this on the webpage, I don't understand why this is such a problem. The app works with my S9, with no major bugs but the app is not complete.


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

slashas said:


>


As it says it's compatible, but there's 'A lot of great stuff in coming'
So it works, but not all the features are in place yet


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

PTBC said:


> As it says it's compatible, but there's 'A lot of great stuff in coming'
> So it works, but not all the features are in place yet


Yeah it sounds like retirement insurance


----------



## slashas (Jan 10, 2018)

martowl said:


> Are you arguing over a word??? So, it is compatible, it works. I am not getting elevation problems with my S9 and the Suunto app. Does it connect to Movescount yet? No. Does is allow you to changes Sports Modes in mobile yet? No. Can you load routes from the app into the watch? Yes. Does the app automatically sync with the S9? Yes. Are autolaps and manual laps displayed in the Suunto app? No. Does the app sync sleep, steps, recovery time, EPOC, calories? Yes. Does the app sync Training Plans or Planned Moves? No.
> It IS compatible, the app is not done and in beta for all but S3F. Suunto is very clear on this on the webpage, I don't understand why this is such a problem. The app works with my S9, with no major bugs but the app is not complete.


You just provided what suunto have missed in the app description, THAT IS MY POINT  suunto is not clear what do not work with their new app and especially not clear of the outcome by using both app on the same phone and what risk user is taking by doing so. I can give you 100% that suunto support after this app release is getting support tickets count increased


----------

